# POTM January 2004 - part 1



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

This month it doesn't seem that people took serious pics, just pics on the go. Previous month and the one before were the best!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

kouma said:


> This month it doesn't seem that people took serious pics, just pics on the go. Previous month and the one before were the best!!


 #4 is really clear and crisp.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice shots


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

SHot 3 looks great!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

no 4


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Got my vote in :nod:


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Voted!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

yeah i voted also, but i agree some of the pics look like they were takin just to throw on, but whatever i wish i had a digicam so i could take some nice pics~!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

kouma said:


> This month it doesn't seem that people took serious pics, just pics on the go. Previous month and the one before were the best!!


 I agree, but only to a certain extent.

I too think that last month's entries were over-all of a higher quality (although just by a tad), but you have to keep in mind that last month's finalists had pictures of almost ridiculously high quality: I don't think we had a better, more close finals in the past, ever...

But sharpness and quality aren't the only things that should be taken into consideration, IMO: it's the moment you capture that also counts (yawning, fighting, attacking, feeding etc.) - most once-in-a-lifetime shots are lucky shots, and therefore not the most crisp or high-quality pictures...
Besides that, many of us (me included) don't have a fancy-ass 5+ Megapixel camera, and have to manage with lesser means. Does that mean that those people would never be able to win?
I hope not...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good thing My camera isnt a fancy one
Its just plain Ole Grey!


----------



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)

#4









peace!!


----------

